# Nuovo DPCM. Coprifuoco e palestre chiuse.



## admin (24 Ottobre 2020)

Come riportato dal CorSera, si va verso un nuovo DPCM, che potrebbe essere annunciato già domenica. Il PD preme per chiudere. Il coprifuoco potrebbe scattare prima della mezzanotte. C'è confronto tra chi vorrebbe chiudere alle 20 o alle 21 e chi vuole salvaguardare i ristoratori.La soluzione potrebbe essere un chiusura alle 22 o alle 23.

Centri commerciali verso la chiusura nel fine settimana

Palestre e piscine verso la chiusura

I parrucchieri dovrebbero restare aperti

Possibile limitazione per spostamenti tra regioni con indice RT molto alto

Scuole: la Azzolina vuole che le ordinanze non scavalchino in Ministero.


----------



## admin (24 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSera, si va verso un nuovo DPCM, che potrebbe essere annunciato già domenica. Il PD preme per chiudere. Il coprifuoco potrebbe scattare prima della mezzanotte. C'è confronto tra chi vorrebbe chiudere alle 20 o alle 21 e chi vuole salvaguardare i ristoratori.La soluzione potrebbe essere un chiusura alle 22 o alle 23.
> 
> Centri commerciali verso la chiusura nel fine settimana
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Ringhio8 (24 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSera, si va verso un nuovo DPCM, che potrebbe essere annunciato già domenica. Il PD preme per chiudere. Il coprifuoco potrebbe scattare prima della mezzanotte. C'è confronto tra chi vorrebbe chiudere alle 20 o alle 21 e chi vuole salvaguardare i ristoratori.La soluzione potrebbe essere un chiusura alle 22 o alle 23.
> 
> Centri commerciali verso la chiusura nel fine settimana
> 
> ...



Cioè ieri danno nuove istruzioni alle palestre e domani le chiudono? Sarebbe ben oltre la follia. Ad ogni modo voglio vedere il paese alle fiamme peggio di ieri a Napoli, tanto siamo tutti spacciati, almeno affondi àmołi insieme a noi questi traditori della patria


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (24 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSera, si va verso un nuovo DPCM, che potrebbe essere annunciato già domenica. Il PD preme per chiudere. Il coprifuoco potrebbe scattare prima della mezzanotte. C'è confronto tra chi vorrebbe chiudere alle 20 o alle 21 e chi vuole salvaguardare i ristoratori.La soluzione potrebbe essere un chiusura alle 22 o alle 23.
> 
> Centri commerciali verso la chiusura nel fine settimana
> 
> ...



Voglio il paese a ferro e fuoco. Come dimostrato ieri a Napoli,anche le pecore si sono rotte le palle.


----------



## Rikyg83 (24 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSera, si va verso un nuovo DPCM, che potrebbe essere annunciato già domenica. Il PD preme per chiudere. Il coprifuoco potrebbe scattare prima della mezzanotte. C'è confronto tra chi vorrebbe chiudere alle 20 o alle 21 e chi vuole salvaguardare i ristoratori.La soluzione potrebbe essere un chiusura alle 22 o alle 23.
> 
> Centri commerciali verso la chiusura nel fine settimana
> 
> ...



Se si deve prendere delle misure, queste sono misure troppo morbide. Parere mio..anche perché palestre e piscine quanti contagi hanno portato un..0,005%? Boh..


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Ottobre 2020)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Voglio il paese a ferro e fuoco. Come dimostrato ieri a Napoli,anche le pecore si sono rotte le palle.



A me va benissimo, firma un foglio però che se ti ammali non ti avvali delle cure dell ospedale Napoletano perché i posto verranno riservati a chi ha rispettato le regole.
Facciamo così ?


----------



## sacchino (24 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSera, si va verso un nuovo DPCM, che potrebbe essere annunciato già domenica. Il PD preme per chiudere. Il coprifuoco potrebbe scattare prima della mezzanotte. C'è confronto tra chi vorrebbe chiudere alle 20 o alle 21 e chi vuole salvaguardare i ristoratori.La soluzione potrebbe essere un chiusura alle 22 o alle 23.
> 
> Centri commerciali verso la chiusura nel fine settimana
> 
> ...



Un dpcm al giorno toglie il covid di torno.


----------



## emamilan99 (24 Ottobre 2020)

In Italia intanto non ci saranno mai rivolte.. e se ci saranno si darà la colpa alla mafia, all'estrema destra, ai negazionisti come del resto si sta già facendo per quello successo stanotte a Napoli. In pratica il governo ne uscirà vincitore, anche grazie a quella distorta situazione della realtà che faranno passare le Tv, gli Scanzi, Lucarelli Tosa di turno per non parlare di Fanpage,Open,Repubblica..


----------



## Ringhio8 (24 Ottobre 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> A me va benissimo, firma un foglio però che se ti ammali non ti avvali delle cure dell ospedale Napoletano perché i posto verranno riservati a chi ha rispettato le regole.
> Facciamo così ?



Ma piamtatela con sto "firma un foglio e non ti fai curare" avete rotto la fava con sta morale di melma, lo capisci si o no che fermare tutto condanni tutti? É difficile?


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSera, si va verso un nuovo DPCM, che potrebbe essere annunciato già domenica. Il PD preme per chiudere. Il coprifuoco potrebbe scattare prima della mezzanotte. C'è confronto tra chi vorrebbe chiudere alle 20 o alle 21 e chi vuole salvaguardare i ristoratori.La soluzione potrebbe essere un chiusura alle 22 o alle 23.
> 
> Centri commerciali verso la chiusura nel fine settimana
> 
> ...


Io leggevo di coprifuoco alle ore 18 addirittura.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (24 Ottobre 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> A me va benissimo, firma un foglio però che se ti ammali non ti avvali delle cure dell ospedale Napoletano perché i posto verranno riservati a chi ha rispettato le regole.
> Facciamo così ?



Ma pensate di far paura a qualcuno con queste minacce-morali da quattro soldi?
Firmerei col sangue potessi avere la possibilità di mettere le mani addosso a un politico qualunque

Non sono neanche di Napoli poi io


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSera, si va verso un nuovo DPCM, che potrebbe essere annunciato già domenica. Il PD preme per chiudere. Il coprifuoco potrebbe scattare prima della mezzanotte. C'è confronto tra chi vorrebbe chiudere alle 20 o alle 21 e chi vuole salvaguardare i ristoratori.La soluzione potrebbe essere un chiusura alle 22 o alle 23.
> 
> Centri commerciali verso la chiusura nel fine settimana
> 
> ...


Il PD vuole la dittatura comunista, il loro sogno si sta realizzando grazie alla strumentalizzazione del COVID.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (24 Ottobre 2020)

In Italia quante sono le persone che vanno in palestra? 2/3% della popolazione? Il problema sono le palestre? Ahahahahahaha
Abbiamo dati che fanno ridere. Su quasi 20k contagiati, solo 57 sono andati in TI ieri. Ci rendiamo conto?
Mi viene da ridere. RIDERE! 

Io il foglio che se piglio il coronavirus me ne sbatto delle cure, lo firmo anche col sangue. Chi cavolo ha paura di sto virus?


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSera, si va verso un nuovo DPCM, che potrebbe essere annunciato già domenica. Il PD preme per chiudere. Il coprifuoco potrebbe scattare prima della mezzanotte. C'è confronto tra chi vorrebbe chiudere alle 20 o alle 21 e chi vuole salvaguardare i ristoratori.La soluzione potrebbe essere un chiusura alle 22 o alle 23.
> 
> Centri commerciali verso la chiusura nel fine settimana
> 
> ...



.


----------



## admin (24 Ottobre 2020)

*LEGGETE -)* https://www.milanworld.net/cambio-server-mw-vt95603-new-post.html


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (24 Ottobre 2020)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> In Italia quante sono le persone che vanno in palestra? 2/3% della popolazione? Il problema sono le palestre? Ahahahahahaha
> Abbiamo dati che fanno ridere. Su quasi 20k contagiati, solo 57 sono andati in TI ieri. Ci rendiamo conto?
> Mi viene da ridere. RIDERE!
> 
> Io il foglio che se piglio il coronavirus me ne sbatto delle cure, lo firmo anche col sangue. Chi cavolo ha paura di sto virus?


Ma poi secondo quale ragionamento FOLLE una persona che sta andando contro i suoi concittadini, contro lo stato, contro le forze dell'ordine dovrebbe avere paura di morire? Di covid poi? 

Ecco perché tutti voi che scrivete ste 4 papocchie come quella della firma sul foglio per rinunciare alle cure, siete fottutamente parte di un mondo che non esiste, siete voi quelli fuori dal mondo, siete quelli col culo al caldo, che vi meritate solo bastonate dal popolo inferocito.

E se potessi verrei a mettere le mani addosso pure a voi, perché non siete altro che servi.


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Ottobre 2020)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> In Italia quante sono le persone che vanno in palestra? 2/3% della popolazione? Il problema sono le palestre? Ahahahahahaha
> Abbiamo dati che fanno ridere. Su quasi 20k contagiati, solo 57 sono andati in TI ieri. Ci rendiamo conto?
> Mi viene da ridere. RIDERE!
> 
> Io il foglio che se piglio il coronavirus me ne sbatto delle cure, lo firmo anche col sangue. Chi cavolo ha paura di sto virus?



I posti in ospedale sono in esaurimento, non esistono solo i malati covid. Con questi ultimi che stanno affollando gli ospedali si va verso il collasso. 
Ieri solo 57 in più in TI? Si, peccato che si viaggi su una media di circa 60 al giorno in più in TI, con questo ritmo non si va oltre 25-30 giorni e le TI saranno collassate. 

Fai dei ragionamenti Infantili che non leggono la realtà, devi aprire la mente e spalancare gli occhi.
Io ho il covid da quasi dieci giorni, non è una passeggiata, invidio chi lo ha preso in maniera asintomatica, ci sono sintomi che continuano a persistere nonostante sia in via di guarigione, sintomi che se continueranno anche una volta negativizzato non mi permetteranno di avere subito una vita normale come prima.

Non aggiungo altro perché ci sono altri fatti personali che non voglio rendere pubblici.


----------



## Ringhio8 (24 Ottobre 2020)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Ma pensate di far paura a qualcuno con queste minacce-morali da quattro soldi?
> Firmerei col sangue potessi avere la possibilità di mettere le mani addosso a un politico qualunque
> 
> Non sono neanche di Napoli poi io



Parla lui poi, se sti dpcm li fa cesse Meloni o Salvini sarebbe il primo col mitra in mano, e fa la morale agli altri


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Ottobre 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Ma piamtatela con sto "firma un foglio e non ti fai curare" avete rotto la fava con sta morale di melma, lo capisci si o no che fermare tutto condanni tutti? É difficile?



Quindi? Cosa facciamo oltre ad insultare ogni 2 secondi. La soluzione quale sarebbe ? Uscire tutti in strada e ribadire l ignoranza dell italiano medio cosa risolverebbe se non aumentare la viralitá ?


----------



## JoKeR (24 Ottobre 2020)

Come già paventato, il COVID, per motivi vari, sta tirando fuori il peggio di noi.
Anche lo spirito costruttivo di questo forum, luogo in cui condividere liberamente opinioni e confrontarsi, sta venendo conseguentemente meno. E' la guerra dei poveri.
Io, parere personale, non vedo nemmeno più l'opportunità di threads (o come si chiamano) diversi da quelli dedicati al Milan.

Un luogo di condivisione, ripeto, sta diventando fertile terreno di scontro.. a che pro?
Dovremmo tutti, cosa impossibile, rimetterci un attimo in riga.


----------



## admin (24 Ottobre 2020)

Stanno raggiungendo anche l'ultimo scopo: metterci gli uni contro gli altri. Nella vita reale e su internet.

Come detto ieri, una guerra sarebbe una festa se confrontata con una pandemia.


----------



## admin (24 Ottobre 2020)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Come già paventato, il COVID, per motivi vari, sta tirando fuori il peggio di noi.
> Anche lo spirito costruttivo di questo forum, luogo in cui condividere liberamente opinioni e confrontarsi, sta venendo conseguentemente meno. E' la guerra dei poveri.
> Io, parere personale, non vedo nemmeno più l'opportunità di threads (o come si chiamano) diversi da quelli dedicati al Milan.
> 
> ...



Siamo di fronte ad una delle più grandi crisi della storia dell'umanità, se non la più grande (se rapportata al periodo storico). Di che altro vorresti parlare?

Si torna on topic comunque.


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Ottobre 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Parla lui poi, se sti dpcm li fa cesse Meloni o Salvini sarebbe il primo col mitra in mano, e fa la morale agli altri



Non capisco perché ( visto che solo rimasto l unico a non ignorarvi ) se ho un pensiero diverso, io debba essere “insultato” o additato.
Ho semplicemente una mia idea e la esprimo in modo educato, non posso ?


----------



## Albijol (24 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSera, si va verso un nuovo DPCM, che potrebbe essere annunciato già domenica. Il PD preme per chiudere. Il coprifuoco potrebbe scattare prima della mezzanotte. C'è confronto tra chi vorrebbe chiudere alle 20 o alle 21 e chi vuole salvaguardare i ristoratori.La soluzione potrebbe essere un chiusura alle 22 o alle 23.
> 
> Centri commerciali verso la chiusura nel fine settimana
> 
> ...



CHIUDETE LE SCUOLE PERDIO...il resto lasciate tutto aperto


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Ottobre 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Non capisco perché ( visto che solo rimasto l unico a non ignorarvi ) se ho un pensiero diverso, io debba essere “insultato” o additato.
> Ho semplicemente una mia idea e la esprimo in modo educato, non posso ?


Bisogna però ammettere che se ci fosse un governo di destra si vedrebbe una levata di scudi non indifferente. C'è chi urlerebbe al pericolo fascista, non sarebbe neanche quotata una cosa del genere.


----------



## JoKeR (24 Ottobre 2020)

.


----------



## gabri65 (24 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Stanno raggiungendo anche l'ultimo scopo: metterci gli uni contro gli altri. Nella vita reale e su internet.
> 
> Come detto ieri, una guerra sarebbe una festa se confrontata con una pandemia.



Anche questo ampiamente previsto, neh.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (24 Ottobre 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Non capisco perché ( visto che solo rimasto l unico a non ignorarvi ) se ho un pensiero diverso, io debba essere “insultato” o additato.
> Ho semplicemente una mia idea e la esprimo in modo educato, non posso ?



E io ti ho risposto che la gente che protesta e che protesterà, non ha di certo paura di morire,figuriamoci di covid. 
Quindi il tuo foglietto con la firma per rinunciare alle cure, sai dove puoi ficcartelo insieme a tutte le tue frecciatine? 
Saresti sorpreso da quanta gente firmerebbe. 

Come se mi fregasse qualcosa di essere ignorato da gente che non so nemmeno che esiste.

Assumetevi la responsabilità di aver sempre sostenuto un sistema economico fallimentare e trans-umanista. 

Volete continuare con questa follia? Dovrete ammazzarci uno ad uno.


----------



## Ringhio8 (24 Ottobre 2020)

.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (24 Ottobre 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> I posti in ospedale sono in esaurimento, non esistono solo i malati covid. Con questi ultimi che stanno affollando gli ospedali si va verso il collasso.
> Ieri solo 57 in più in TI? Si, peccato che si viaggi su una media di circa 60 al giorno in più in TI, con questo ritmo non si va oltre 25-30 giorni e le TI saranno collassate.
> 
> Fai dei ragionamenti Infantili che non leggono la realtà, devi aprire la mente e spalancare gli occhi.
> ...



Guarda, ti apprezzo perché abbiamo idee diverse, ma esponi il tuo punto di vista in un modo che mi piace. Hai ragione sulle TI non sono stupido. Anche se viaggiassimo a 20 TI al giorno e costanti sarebbe un problema. Ma appunto perché viaggiamo ad una media "gestibile" smatto su queste chiusure o su un possibile lockdaun. Io sono contro alla chiusura delle palestre etc. Ma perché non sono loro il problema. Prima chiudi le scuole, sistema gli affollamenti su: treni, autobus, metro etc. Solo dopo se le TI non diminuiscono, pensa alle palestre, ai parrucchieri, alle estetiste che lavorano 1 cliente alla volta con mascherine, guanti e vetro protettivo.
Forse così il mio pensiero è esposto meglio e lo comprenderai in maniera più ottimale.


----------



## Ringhio8 (24 Ottobre 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Non capisco perché ( visto che solo rimasto l unico a non ignorarvi ) se ho un pensiero diverso, io debba essere “insultato” o additato.
> Ho semplicemente una mia idea e la esprimo in modo educato, non posso ?



Se volevo prenderti per i fondelli ti scrivevo "visto che non ti piacciono le proteste mi firmi un foglio dove rinunci a qualunque conquista dellaprotesta". Questo é prendere per il culo unapersona, mi spiace di essere aggressivo perché é vero che tu sei sempre educato, ma se non lotto io per ciò che mi. Soetra non lo farà nessun altro. Siamo vicini ad una guerra tra poveri, tra "superflui" e "culi al caldo".


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (24 Ottobre 2020)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Ma poi secondo quale ragionamento FOLLE una persona che sta andando contro i suoi concittadini, contro lo stato, contro le forze dell'ordine dovrebbe avere paura di morire? Di covid poi?
> 
> Ecco perché tutti voi che scrivete ste 4 papocchie come quella della firma sul foglio per rinunciare alle cure, siete fottutamente parte di un mondo che non esiste, siete voi quelli fuori dal mondo, siete quelli col culo al caldo, che vi meritate solo bastonate dal popolo inferocito.
> 
> E se potessi verrei a mettere le mani addosso pure a voi, perché non siete altro che servi.



Ma si la gente che scrive quelle fesserie o è in pensione, oppure è radical chic fino al midollo e col conto in banca che straborda, che non è un male e nemmeno mi frega nulla, ma facile fare i fighi e andare dietro a certe fesserie in questo modo.

La gente fa bene ad andare in piazza e son pronto ad andarci pure io se continuano così. Il Covid mi fa ridere. Di Covid non schiatta nessuno, la gente è morta CON il covid. Mi dispiace per Darren che ci sta soffrendo un po' per questo virus, visto che l'ha contratto, ma di certo non morirà.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (24 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSera, si va verso un nuovo DPCM, che potrebbe essere annunciato già domenica. Il PD preme per chiudere. Il coprifuoco potrebbe scattare prima della mezzanotte. C'è confronto tra chi vorrebbe chiudere alle 20 o alle 21 e chi vuole salvaguardare i ristoratori.La soluzione potrebbe essere un chiusura alle 22 o alle 23.
> 
> Centri commerciali verso la chiusura nel fine settimana
> 
> ...



Non capisco, alla prima ondata le scuole sono state le prime a chiudere e le ultime a riaprire,
ora vogliono chiudere tutto tranne le scuole, hanno sbagliato prima o stanno sbagliando adesso?


----------



## gabri65 (24 Ottobre 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Non capisco perché ( visto che solo rimasto l unico a non ignorarvi ) se ho un pensiero diverso, io debba essere “insultato” o additato.
> Ho semplicemente una mia idea e la esprimo in modo educato, non posso ?



Certo che puoi, e nessuno ti dovrebbe offendere. Però dovresti spiegare perché ti comporti così.

Il governo continua imperterrito a voler tenere aperte le scuole nonostante non esista un vero supporto, e l'evidenza ti dice che è stato un disastro. Era inoltre prevedibile. Adesso, a disastro finalmente coronato, scarica tutto sui fasciospritz e le fasciopalestre.

Certo che adesso va chiuso tutto, cavolo vuoi fare. Ma a settembre era tutto ok, eh. Come al solito, è capitata una emergenza, vero?

Da me questa cosa vuol dire malafede. Al 100%. Non esiste incompetenza o errore, è solo malafede. Perché un errore può essere commesso, da un singolo, ma non una sequenza ben congegnata di step suicida, prodotta da un intero sistema di menti pensanti.

Detto questo, adesso cortesemente, mi spieghi RAZIONALMENTE come fai a sostenere e difendere questa cosa, risultandone un complice.


----------



## Aron (24 Ottobre 2020)

Albijol ha scritto:


> CHIUDETE LE SCUOLE PERDIO...il resto lasciate tutto aperto



Le scuole erano l'ultima cosa da riaprire.
Paradossale quando si sente lockdown totale tranne per lavoro e scuola.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (24 Ottobre 2020)

.


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Ottobre 2020)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Guarda, ti apprezzo perché abbiamo idee diverse, ma esponi il tuo punto di vista in un modo che mi piace. Hai ragione sulle TI non sono stupido. Anche se viaggiassimo a 20 TI al giorno e costanti sarebbe un problema. Ma appunto perché viaggiamo ad una media "gestibile" smatto su queste chiusure o su un possibile lockdaun. Io sono contro alla chiusura delle palestre etc. Ma perché non sono loro il problema. Prima chiudi le scuole, sistema gli affollamenti su: treni, autobus, metro etc. Solo dopo se le TI non diminuiscono, pensa alle palestre, ai parrucchieri, alle estetiste che lavorano 1 cliente alla volta con mascherine, guanti e vetro protettivo.
> Forse così il mio pensiero è esposto meglio e lo comprenderai in maniera più ottimale.



Sulle palestre non hai torto, non sono il problema principale, potrebbero sicuramente essere uno dei problemi però.
Siamo governati da incapaci, ora prendo o decisioni con la speranza che attenuino il contagio senza minimamente ragionare su ciò che serve veramente. 

Andrebbero chiuse le scuole e arrivata la didattica a distanza, lo dico con la morte nel cuore perché ho mia nipote che inizia le elementari quest'anno, ma oggettivamente è la cosa più giusta da fare.

Dovrebbero aumentare i mezzi pubblici con riduzione dell'occupazione dei mezzi al 30% e farli sanificare non dico ad ogni corsa ma almeno due volte al giorno.

Ci vorrebbe il pugno duro per i locali e le attività che non rispettano le norme di sicurezza, perché per 5 che fanno gli imbecilli non possono pagare 100 che rispettano le norme.

Oltre a questo, andava potenziata la sanità, assunti medici ed infermieri, raddoppiate (sul serio) le terapie intensive, andavano costruite o adibite strutture al contenimento di asintomatici e malati lievi. 

È tutto sbagliato.

Ora paghiamo tutti, ma oramai c'è poco da protestare per le misure che verranno, sono quasi inevitabili. 
Quando sarà finita questa storia voglio vedere la gente in piazza, li voglio vedere tutti qua a Roma a pretendere la testa di chi ha sbagliato prima ad inizio anno e poi nuovamente in autunno, non devono passarla liscia.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (24 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Stanno raggiungendo anche l'ultimo scopo: metterci gli uni contro gli altri. Nella vita reale e su internet.
> 
> Come detto ieri, una guerra sarebbe una festa se confrontata con una pandemia.



sarà un compito facilissimo metterci contro, sto' popolo ha smesso di essere unito da 50 anni,
ognuno guarda il propio orticello, sindacati che dovevano fare da guida sono spariti e venduti,
la famosa guerra dei poveri, invece di unirci e farci sentire visto che siamo noi a pagare ed a
essere bastonati ci facciamo guerra tra di noi essendo divisi in categorie, popolo viziato e
masochista e quelli piano piano ti hanno levato anche la vasellina..


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Stanno raggiungendo anche l'ultimo scopo: metterci gli uni contro gli altri. Nella vita reale e su internet.
> 
> Come detto ieri, una guerra sarebbe una festa se confrontata con una pandemia.



sinceramente preferisco il coronavirus ad una guerra, come le abbiamo conosciute anni fa.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (24 Ottobre 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Sulle palestre non hai torto, non sono il problema principale, potrebbero sicuramente essere uno dei problemi però.
> Siamo governati da incapaci, ora prendo o decisioni con la speranza che attenuino il contagio senza minimamente ragionare su ciò che serve veramente.
> 
> Andrebbero chiuse le scuole e arrivata la didattica a distanza, lo dico con la morte nel cuore perché ho mia nipote che inizia le elementari quest'anno, ma oggettivamente è la cosa più giusta da fare.
> ...



Tutto giusto e concordo. Ma solleviamo un'altro dubbio che nessuno ha menzionato. Le mascherine all'aperto? I contagi continuano ad aumentare, eppure tutti o quasi le indossano all'aperto. Siamo sicuri che siano così utili? E con questo non sto dicendo che vanno tirate via eh. Mi pongo semplicemente questo quesito.


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Ottobre 2020)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> E io ti ho risposto che la gente che protesta e che protesterà, non ha di certo paura di morire,figuriamoci di covid.
> Quindi il tuo foglietto con la firma per rinunciare alle cure, sai dove puoi ficcartelo insieme a tutte le tue frecciatine?
> Saresti sorpreso da quanta gente firmerebbe.
> 
> ...



ma ti rendi conto delle cavolate che stai sparando da qualche mese a questa parte?
la gente che protesta ha paura di perdere privilegi, figurati se non ha paura di morire.
parli parecchio ma se sei qua a scrivere non sei fuori col fucile a protestare.


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Ottobre 2020)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> Non capisco, alla prima ondata le scuole sono state le prime a chiudere e le ultime a riaprire,
> ora vogliono chiudere tutto tranne le scuole, hanno sbagliato prima o stanno sbagliando adesso?



questo è un discorso intelligente!

1a ondata chiudere le scuole non è bastato, hanno dovuto chiudere tutto. perchè dovrebbe bastare ora?


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Ottobre 2020)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Tutto giusto e concordo. Ma solleviamo un'altro dubbio che nessuno ha menzionato. Le mascherine all'aperto? I contagi continuano ad aumentare, eppure tutti o quasi le indossano all'aperto. Siamo sicuri che siano così utili? E con questo non sto dicendo che vanno tirate via eh. Mi pongo semplicemente questo quesito.



All'aperto senza nessun assembramento non serve a nulla la mascherina è chiaro. Loro hanno imposto l'obbligo all'aperto in generale per tagliare la testa al toro e non dover scrivere qualcosa di più articolato.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (24 Ottobre 2020)

Bah che senso ha chiudere le palestre e non le scuole, in palestra, a parte il dover tenere la mascherina fissa, il recupero tra un esercizio e l'altro consiste nel pulire l'attrezzatura utilizzata, potrebbero limitare gli ingressi questo sì, ma chiuderle è proprio una vaccata


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (24 Ottobre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma ti rendi conto delle cavolate che stai sparando da qualche mese a questa parte?
> la gente che protesta ha paura di perdere privilegi, figurati se non ha paura di morire.
> parli parecchio ma se sei qua a scrivere non sei fuori col fucile a protestare.



Ah si, il privilegio di lavorare e di portare il pane in tavola per i propri figli.

Dai sei ridicolo. Abbiamo capito che hai le chiappe al caldo, non c'è bisogno che lo ribadisci in ogni commento.

Non sai chi sono e cosa faccio,sta tranquillo, che di certo aiuto la povera gente e non i privilegiati come te.

Se avessi un fucile, te e tutti gli altri come te, dovreste avere paura.


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Ottobre 2020)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Ah si, il privilegio di lavorare e di portare il pane in tavola per i propri figli.
> 
> Dai sei ridicolo. Abbiamo capito che hai le chiappe al caldo, non c'è bisogno che lo ribadisci in ogni commento.
> 
> Non sai chi sono e cosa faccio,sta tranquillo, che di certo aiuto la povera gente e non i privilegiati come te.



Io non la penso come te e non ho le chiappe al caldo, ho un attività turistica, sono mesi che sono ormai in affanno. Come la mettiamo? Dovrei pensarla esattamente come te no?


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (24 Ottobre 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Io non la penso come te e non ho le chiappe al caldo, ho un attività turistica, sono mesi che sono ormai in affanno. Come la mettiamo? Dovrei pensarla esattamente come te no?



Anche gli schiavi americani, spesso, ringraziavano i loro padroni per tenerli come schiavi. 
Ognuno ha le proprie percezioni.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (24 Ottobre 2020)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Tutto giusto e concordo. Ma solleviamo un'altro dubbio che nessuno ha menzionato. Le mascherine all'aperto? I contagi continuano ad aumentare, eppure tutti o quasi le indossano all'aperto. Siamo sicuri che siano così utili? E con questo non sto dicendo che vanno tirate via eh. Mi pongo semplicemente questo quesito.



questo in realtà è chiarissimo, devono vendere le mascherine, non c'è altra spiegazione logica.


----------



## admin (24 Ottobre 2020)

*Basta. Mettetevi in lista ignora. Se continuate, ban.

Si torna on topic.*


----------



## hakaishin (24 Ottobre 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Cioè ieri danno nuove istruzioni alle palestre e domani le chiudono? Sarebbe ben oltre la follia. Ad ogni modo voglio vedere il paese alle fiamme peggio di ieri a Napoli, tanto siamo tutti spacciati, almeno affondi àmołi insieme a noi questi traditori della patria



Come previsto palestre chiude e restrizioni sempre più forti. Certo siamo dei nostradamus noi qui vero?
Tra l’altro, nella mia palestra sono andati i nas giovedì ed era tutto perfettamente in regola, mi sembra giusto chiudere no?

Niente, vogliono per forza la guerra civile...ieri è stato un assaggio. Non capiscono c’è poco da fare


----------



## hakaishin (24 Ottobre 2020)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Guarda, ti apprezzo perché abbiamo idee diverse, ma esponi il tuo punto di vista in un modo che mi piace. Hai ragione sulle TI non sono stupido. Anche se viaggiassimo a 20 TI al giorno e costanti sarebbe un problema. Ma appunto perché viaggiamo ad una media "gestibile" smatto su queste chiusure o su un possibile lockdaun. Io sono contro alla chiusura delle palestre etc. Ma perché non sono loro il problema. Prima chiudi le scuole, sistema gli affollamenti su: treni, autobus, metro etc. Solo dopo se le TI non diminuiscono, pensa alle palestre, ai parrucchieri, alle estetiste che lavorano 1 cliente alla volta con mascherine, guanti e vetro protettivo.
> Forse così il mio pensiero è esposto meglio e lo comprenderai in maniera più ottimale.



This
Perfetto.


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Ottobre 2020)

.


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Ottobre 2020)

.


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Ottobre 2020)

.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (24 Ottobre 2020)

.


----------



## hakaishin (24 Ottobre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> anche nelle scuole è tutto in regola ma le vuoi chiudere lo stesso no? ci sono posti che non puoi mantenere in regola.
> le palestre le chiudono per far vedere che fan qualcosa. e fanno perdere pochi voti. di cosa ti stupisci non li conosci i politici come ragionano?


Si lì conosco purtroppo 
Però dai questa è follia..stiamo rasentando il ridicolo adesso. Puoi capire bene l’esasperazione. Ecco perché prevedo ed auspico rivolte


----------



## admin (24 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Basta. Mettetevi in lista ignora. Se continuate, ban.
> 
> Si torna on topic.*



*Attenzione: il topic riapre tra un pò. Al primo insulto o discussione, BAN DEFINITIVO*


----------



## Ringhio8 (24 Ottobre 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Come previsto palestre chiude e restrizioni sempre più forti. Certo siamo dei nostradamus noi qui vero?
> Tra l’altro, nella mia palestra sono andati i nas giovedì ed era tutto perfettamente in regola, mi sembra giusto chiudere no?
> 
> Niente, vogliono per forza la guerra civile...ieri è stato un assaggio. Non capiscono c’è poco da fare



Non vedo l'ora di aprire qualche cranio, mi spiace per chi in questo forum mi si parerà davanti, perché d'accordo o meno, simpatici o meno siamo tutti sulla stessa barca, ma chi proverà a fermarmi dovrà essere pronto a tutto.


----------



## hakaishin (24 Ottobre 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Non vedo l'ora di aprire qualche cranio, mi spiace per chi in questo forum mi si parerà davanti, perché d'accordo o meno, simpatici o meno siamo tutti sulla stessa barca, ma chi proverà a fermarmi dovrà essere pronto a tutto.



Ti capisco perfettamente e non posso che darti ragione caro ringhio.
Stanno tirando fuori da noi il peggio..


----------



## Andris (24 Ottobre 2020)

leggendo i siti delle testate online straniere nessun paese europeo ha nel dibattito quotidiano la questione di palestre o piscine.
c'è chi le ha chiuse e chi no,ma assolutamente non è un tema ricorrente.
è una fisima italiana solamente,stiamo parlando di bruscolini e non della sostanza
poi quella minaccia della settimana di tempo a palestre-piscine resterà nella storia del dibattito e comunicazione politica italiani a vita,un giorno i posteri rideranno amaramente nel commentare.

*comunque Spadafora ha pubblicato un protocollo del 22 ottobre di 20 pagine per tutto lo sport di base e attività agonistica.*

come fanno a chiudere se c'è un protocollo di due giorni fa per far stare aperto chi rispetta le regole ?


----------



## Ringhio8 (24 Ottobre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> leggendo i siti delle testate online straniere nessun paese europeo ha nel dibattito quotidiano la questione di palestre o piscine.
> c'è chi le ha chiuse e chi no,ma assolutamente non è un tema ricorrente.
> è una fisima italiana solamente,stiamo parlando di bruscolini e non della sostanza
> poi quella minaccia della settimana di tempo a palestre-piscine resterà nella storia del dibattito e comunicazione politica italiani a vita,un giorno i posteri rideranno amaramente nel commentare.



Perché le palestre sono fassistehhhh. I ristoranti sono fassisti, la scuola invece con bella Ciao é democratica e giusta, poi poco importa se sia una topaia infetta persino nei muri... No daieglio chiudere la gente "superflua" anche se quella indispensabile si é grattata i c9jones per mesi insultando italiani sbracati, movidah, e addita do come fassistah tutto ciò che non aggrada a Gonde e scagnozzi. Devono crepare, spero di riuscire a prendere qualche testa.


----------



## hakaishin (24 Ottobre 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Perché le palestre sono fassistehhhh. I ristoranti sono fassisti, la scuola invece con bella Ciao é democratica e giusta, poi poco importa se sia una topaia infetta persino nei muri... No daieglio chiudere la gente "superflua" anche se quella indispensabile si é grattata i c9jones per mesi insultando italiani sbracati, movidah, e addita do come fassistah tutto ciò che non aggrada a Gonde e scagnozzi. Devono crepare, spero di riuscire a prendere qualche testa.



...Aunque tu seas el patrón apunta bien tus armas
No sea que por justicia detone la última bala.....


----------



## Alfred Edwards (24 Ottobre 2020)

Vi racconto una cosa:
La figlia di un mio cliente ora con il nuovo DPCM entrerà a scuola alle 9. Bene. Abita in una bella casa singola.. a 20km dalla scuola. Ogni mattina prende la bici, arriva alla fermata dell'autobus e prende l'unico autobus che la porta a scuola. Come lei anche gli altri 10 ragazzi che vengono dalla frazione dove abita. Tutti e 10 entrano alle 9 ma prendono il pullman delle 7.
Ma chi fa ste disposizioni, vive nel mondo reale?


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (24 Ottobre 2020)

Alfred Edwards ha scritto:


> Vi racconto una cosa:
> La figlia di un mio cliente ora con il nuovo DPCM entrerà a scuola alle 9. Bene. Abita in una bella casa singola.. a 20km dalla scuola. Ogni mattina prende la bici, arriva alla fermata dell'autobus e prende l'unico autobus che la porta a scuola. Come lei anche gli altri 10 ragazzi che vengono dalla frazione dove abita. Tutti e 10 entrano alle 9 ma prendono il pullman delle 7.
> Ma chi fa ste disposizioni, vive nel mondo reale?



No, come non vive nel mondo reale tutta la gente che difende sto governo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Ottobre 2020)

Alfred Edwards ha scritto:


> Vi racconto una cosa:
> La figlia di un mio cliente ora con il nuovo DPCM entrerà a scuola alle 9. Bene. Abita in una bella casa singola.. a 20km dalla scuola. Ogni mattina prende la bici, arriva alla fermata dell'autobus e prende l'unico autobus che la porta a scuola. Come lei anche gli altri 10 ragazzi che vengono dalla frazione dove abita. Tutti e 10 entrano alle 9 ma prendono il pullman delle 7.
> Ma chi fa ste disposizioni, vive nel mondo reale?



Questo perché al governo ci sono delle persone che avranno il QI di un topo morto. Nel nuovo dpcm nulla è stato fatto per sistemare i trasporti pubblici, è normale?


----------



## Dexter (24 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSera, si va verso un nuovo DPCM, che potrebbe essere annunciato già domenica. Il PD preme per chiudere. Il coprifuoco potrebbe scattare prima della mezzanotte. C'è confronto tra chi vorrebbe chiudere alle 20 o alle 21 e chi vuole salvaguardare i ristoratori.La soluzione potrebbe essere un chiusura alle 22 o alle 23.
> 
> Centri commerciali verso la chiusura nel fine settimana
> 
> ...


Penso che chiunque sia d'accordo che scuole e mezzi pubblici siano le principali cause dell'aumento dei contagi. Quindi 
accanirsi contro palestre o pub , fra l altro attività di privati, invece che intervenire nei settori sopra citati, me lo spiego semplicemente con la malafede. L'emergenza sanitaria fa comodo a TUTTA la classe politica, rifiutarsi di crederci é come pensare che al carrozziere dispiaccia davvero che una grandinata ha distrutto la tua auto.

Detto questo, io mi stupisco di chi ancora lì sostiene, li giustifica, li voterebbe, usate il verbo che preferite. Anche in questo topic ci sono utenti che concordano su tutte le scelte del governo. Un po' come quando senti quelle tipe che vengono picchiate dal proprio partner ma non lo mollano "perché lui é buono, non é così come sembra..."


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Ottobre 2020)

Dexter ha scritto:


> L'emergenza sanitaria fa comodo a TUTTA la classe politica, rifiutarsi di crederci é come pensare che al carrozziere dispiaccia davvero che una grandinata ha distrutto la tua auto.



Cavolo, sei riuscito a fare una metafora PERFETTA per quel che cerco da dire da mesi 

E con questo va specificato che la grandinata è vera e dolorosa, i danni sono visibili. Non la si nega.
Ma chi cerca di sistemare i danni, al tempo stesso ne gode.

E poi sono carrozzieri incompetenti, ma questo è un altro discorso ancora.


----------



## Beppe85 (24 Ottobre 2020)

.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Ottobre 2020)

*Basta giudizi sommari sul forum o sugli utenti.

Chi non è interessato ad alcune discussioni, ne resti fuori o metta in ignore gli utenti con commenti a lui sgraditi.*


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (24 Ottobre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> leggendo i siti delle testate online straniere nessun paese europeo ha nel dibattito quotidiano la questione di palestre o piscine.
> c'è chi le ha chiuse e chi no,ma assolutamente non è un tema ricorrente.
> è una fisima italiana solamente,stiamo parlando di bruscolini e non della sostanza
> poi quella minaccia della settimana di tempo a palestre-piscine resterà nella storia del dibattito e comunicazione politica italiani a vita,un giorno i posteri rideranno amaramente nel commentare.
> ...



Guarda, io abito in Repubblica Ceca e ti posso confermare che qua le palestre e le piscine sono state chiuse e nessuno ha fiato. Anche le scuole, però, tranni gli asili. Io credo che la gente sia infastidita perché chiudono palestre e piscine a tengono aperte le scuole che generano un traffico che intasa i mezzi pubblici etc. Chiudete le scuole e fine, per Dio. Dopo anni che sono state lasciate cadere a pezzi all'improvviso diventano un bene di prima necessità in quanto parcheggi di bambini.


----------



## fabri47 (24 Ottobre 2020)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Voglio il paese a ferro e fuoco. Come dimostrato ieri a Napoli,anche le pecore si sono rotte le palle.


.


----------



## danjr (24 Ottobre 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> A me va benissimo, firma un foglio però che se ti ammali non ti avvali delle cure dell ospedale Napoletano perché i posto verranno riservati a chi ha rispettato le regole.
> Facciamo così ?


Ma tu pensi che chiudendo le palestre risolvi il problema degli ospedali? davvero vogliamo ancora dar fiducia ad un governo che non fa nulla ne in un senso ne nell'altro? fa solo danni sia per il propagarsi dell'epidemia, sia per chi vuole lavorare. Non c'è assolutamente una logica e sfido chiunque a dimostrare il piano logico che sta alla base di queste chiusure.


----------



## joker07 (24 Ottobre 2020)

danjr ha scritto:


> Ma tu pensi che chiudendo le palestre risolvi il problema degli ospedali? davvero vogliamo ancora dar fiducia ad un governo che non fa nulla ne in un senso ne nell'altro? fa solo danni sia per il propagarsi dell'epidemia, sia per chi vuole lavorare. Non c'è assolutamente una logica e sfido chiunque a dimostrare il piano logico che sta alla base di queste chiusure.



Tra l'altro molto utile impedire la vendita di alcolici nei supermercati dopo le 18 oppure tipo stamattina, che non ho potuto in un supermarket acquistare una padella e delle ciabatte, perché Gonde con i suoi dpcm ha deciso che solo i beni alimentari possono essere venduti.....tutto molto utile....il covid scomparirà....


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (24 Ottobre 2020)

Al governo sono tutti d'accordo, nessun lockdown, verranno chiuse soltanto le attivita ritenute non essenziali come palestre, piscine, parrucchieri, pub, ecc, ma non c'e da preoccuparsi, per i gestori e i dipendenti di queste attività è gia pronto un bazooka da 800 miliardi di euro disponibile dal 2046 in poi..


----------



## Freddiedevil (24 Ottobre 2020)

Chi si lamenta, chi protesta lo fa legittimamente. Ci tengo a sottolinearlo LEGITTIMAMENTE.
Mi fa molto ridere il fatto che la stampa italiana abbia messo in mezzo alle proteste neonazi, camorristi, ultras, ecc. al fine di sminuire la protesta, salvo sconfessarsi, visto che ognuno dice una cosa diversa. 

Quello che trovo sbagliato é pensare che il tutto sia imputabile a questo governo, piuttosto che ad un altro. 
Il problema risiede nel sistema economico. Il sistema va salvato, la produzione va protetta, e ogni cosa fatta da questo governo viene fatta in funzione di questo. 
Secondo voi le scuole sono aperte perché il governo tiene alle scuole? No, hanno la stessa funzione delle baby-sitter per i lavoratori che DEVONO lavorare.
In sintesi, il problema risiede nelle contraddizioni della società, nel sistema economico. 
Inutile prendersela con Speranza, Di Mario, Conte. Prendetevela con chi sta pandemia ha davvero avvantaggiato. Chi aveva di piú non é stato mai sfiorato. Guarda caso.


----------



## Devil man (24 Ottobre 2020)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> E io ti ho risposto che la gente che protesta e che protesterà, non ha di certo paura di morire,figuriamoci di covid.
> Quindi il tuo foglietto con la firma per rinunciare alle cure, sai dove puoi ficcartelo insieme a tutte le tue frecciatine?
> Saresti sorpreso da quanta gente firmerebbe.
> 
> ...



Il governo ha dichiarato guerra ai cittadini chiudendo la maggior parte delle imprese lasciandoli pure senza una cassa integrazione, ora i cittadini stanno combattendo contro i politici ( questi lo stipendio lo continuano a ricevere )... 4 mesi hanno avuto di tempo per poter organizzarsi alla seconda ondata e il meglio che hanno potuto fare è comprare mascherine e fabbricare banchi a rotelle.
Sono mesi in tv che non si parla altro di Covid e Lock Down... DPCM e lo sceriffo del ***** va in Tv a fomentare quel cogl-ione....
Diffondi il panico? Il panico riecheggia !! Cosa succede quando metti una società libera e la violenti economicamente e spiritualmente in un angolo senza possibilità di fuga? SI RIBELLA
Quando è troppo è troppo. Il modo in cui agiscono questi governi è anche una sorta di violenza. Ti soffocano in ogni modo possibile cancellando ogni possibilità di un'esistenza dignitosa ... *non di lusso... MA DIGNITOSA!*


----------



## pazzomania (24 Ottobre 2020)

Riflessione volante ed estemporanea:

Senza destinatari precisi:
rompiamo tanto le palle, ci lamentiamo di tutto, e per non dare una mano siamo riusciti a FARE STORIE PERFINO PER SCARICARE UN APP.

Rendiamoci conto. Su. Siamo ridicoli. Tutti.

Ps: non venite a dirmi "non funziona" si è visto.
Non funziona proprio perché è inutile stare a perder tempo dietro ad una cosa che tanto hanno in pochi ed è totalmente inutile.
E poi non c' entrerebbe nulla, non è questo il punto, il punto è che chi ci era stata chiesta una roba da nulla, che ci costava pochissimo, e manco quello siamo stati in grado di fare. Tanto per capire il livello.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (24 Ottobre 2020)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Chi si lamenta, chi protesta lo fa legittimamente. Ci tengo a sottolinearlo LEGITTIMAMENTE.
> Mi fa molto ridere il fatto che la stampa italiana abbia messo in mezzo alle proteste neonazi, camorristi, ultras, ecc. al fine di sminuire la protesta, salvo sconfessarsi, visto che ognuno dice una cosa diversa.
> 
> Quello che trovo sbagliato é pensare che il tutto sia imputabile a questo governo, piuttosto che ad un altro.
> ...



Applausi. Tutto si dice tranne che sto maledetto capitalismo ha fallito. Se la fanno tutti nelle mutande. 

Poi c'è chi imputa la colpa al popolino perché non ha scaricato immuni come qui sopra. 

Guardacaso immuni che è stata foraggiata dai soliti Agnelli, Berlusconi, Benetton ecc. 
A taluni piace proprio essere pecore.


----------



## gabri65 (24 Ottobre 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Riflessione volante ed estemporanea:
> 
> Senza destinatari precisi:
> rompiamo tanto le palle, ci lamentiamo di tutto, e per non dare una mano siamo riusciti a FARE STORIE PERFINO PER SCARICARE UN APP.
> ...



Ancora con la app. Amico, la tua riflessione è fuori luogo.

I contagi di certo non aumentano solo perché non hai usato la app.

Se il governo itagliano avesse una tradizione di sensatezza e sobrietà, la popolazione sarebbe più incline al suo utilizzo. La app è una misura marginale di limitazione. Ne segue che si sente puzza di bruciato lontano un km se ti metti a introdurre software strani quando sei in mezzo a una criticità che coinvolge infrastrutture ben più importanti.

Hanno pensato alla app ma siamo già al collasso come posti letto. Pensano alla app e alle rotelle per i banchi quando i mezzi di trasporto non sono stati potenziati per segregare la diffusione del virus.

Ma quali ridicoli, io di ridicolo vedo solo chi continua a sostenere chi ci comanda, che non sa altro che rimpallarsi le responsabilità, con il risultato finale che "anno stati gli itagliani".

Loro sono sempre puliti. Non riescono a prendere una decisione che sia una, con fermezza, tutto un guazzabuglio di consigli e direttive a discrezione. Poi arriva precisa la mazzata con i DPCM. Le mazzate per chi è un incompetente al governo e non riuscirebbe nemmeno a gestire il frigorifero di casa, neanche l'ombra.

Ma non lo vedi che è tutto architettato in modo che alla fine dobbiamo scannarci tra di noi? E tu purtroppo ci caschi, come dimostrato nel post che hai scritto.


----------



## mandraghe (24 Ottobre 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ancora con la app. Amico, la tua riflessione è fuori luogo.
> 
> I contagi di certo non aumentano solo perché non hai usato la app.
> 
> ...



In 5 mesi, da maggio a settembre, non hanno fatto nulla: non hanno creato reparti covid, non hanno potenziato i pronto soccorso, non hanno pensato a nuove strategie per evitare gli assembramenti nei trasporti nell'ora di punta, non hanno pensato a riorganizzare le scuole e gli uffici pubblici, ecc. Nulla.


L'unica cosa a cui hanno pensato son stati gli stramaledetti banchi a rotelle voluti dalla demente che amministra la pubblica istruzione. Boh, questi seriamente hanno discusso, per mesi, sui banchi con le ruote. E con questo espediente pensavano di risolvere tutti i problemi. Allucinante.

E poi dai servi devo continuare a leggere che la colpa è solo degli italiani. Io vedo solo persone responsabili, che arrivano ad indossare la mascherina perfino se sono in auto e soli. Vedo gente che aspetta fuori dalle poste o dalle banche con disciplina e pazienza, vedo gente che accetta che i loro parenti vengano ricoverati senza che possano andare nemmeno a vederli, vedo gente che aspetta di prendere l'autobus successivo se quello che arriva è moderatamente pieno. Vedo tanti comportamenti responsabili, ma a taluni fa comodo accusare i cittadini per nascondere l'incompetenza dei ministri. 

Poi un gruppo di cittadini si ribella ed è colpa della camorra...ovviamente la malavita fa comodo citarla quando serve. Però dai, almeno non hanno gridato al fassismo, è già qualcosa...


----------



## Wetter (24 Ottobre 2020)

Quindi, per ricapitolare: Posso andare a pranzo al Ristorante perché è sicuro, ma non posso andarci la sera perché dopo le 18/20 non è più sicuro, non posso andare più nelle palestre che hanno speso tempo e denaro a cercare di seguire tutti gli standard imposti dall'ISS e che hanno ricevuto (giusto lo scorso weekend) un ultimatum di mettersi nuovamente "a norma" con le nuove disposizioni.
Però, nel frattempo, la scuola va avanti e anche il traffico sui mezzi pubblici, abbiamo una ministra dell'Istruzione che piuttosto di ammettere di aver toppato (passando tutta l'estate appresso ai banchi con le rotelle) farebbe infettare milioni di alunni. 
I pronti soccorso sono strapieni perchè la gente, terrorizzata dai politici e dai media, con 2 linee di febbre corre in ospedale piuttosto che curarsi a casa.
E per concludere la tanto amata APP immuni:








Bene cosi.


----------



## iceman. (24 Ottobre 2020)

A quanto pare verrà inserita una "raccomandazione a non spostarsi dal comune di residenza" se non per le solite ragioni; ho l'impressione che questa raccomandazione tempo un paio d'ore diverrà divieto.


----------



## gabri65 (24 Ottobre 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> In 5 mesi, da maggio a settembre, non hanno fatto nulla: non hanno creato reparti covid, non hanno potenziato i pronto soccorso, non hanno pensato a nuove strategie per evitare gli assembramenti nei trasporti nell'ora di punta, non hanno pensato a riorganizzare le scuole e gli uffici pubblici, ecc. Nulla.
> 
> 
> L'unica cosa a cui hanno pensato son stati gli stramaledetti banchi a rotelle voluti dalla demente che amministra la pubblica istruzione. Boh, questi seriamente hanno discusso, per mesi, sui banchi con le ruote. E con questo espediente pensavano di risolvere tutti i problemi. Allucinante.
> ...



Devo farmi dare del ridicolo quando sono stato chiuso in casa, solo lavoro, come una bestiolina da laboratorio, senza uscire per svagarmi due minuti.

I parenti che ti rifiutano un abbraccio perché sono ormai terrorizzati da questo clima surreale. Qualcuno prorio ti schifa se ti avvicini a meno di mezzo metro.

Adesso devo tenere la mascherina anche se me ne sto alla mia postazione con i vetri di plexiglas tutt'intorno, e se ti sentono starnutire, subito ti guardano storto e ti dicono di andartene a casa.

Invece, pensiamo come prima cosa a mandare tranquillamente i greggi di bambini e adolescenti ai mitologici santuari del sapere, le cattedrali che ci salveranno dall'ignoranza, altresì chiamate "squoleh". Ci sta che imparano di più i virus piuttosto che i bambini, a giudicare il livello di istruzione della gente che ne esce.

E in tutto questo il ridicolo sono io, hai capito.

Dopo le fasciopalestre, quando arriveremo a Natale, vedrai se introducono anche i fasciocenoni e i fascioregali.


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Ottobre 2020)

* conferenza stampa del premier conte alle 20.30 in diretta tv*


----------



## cris (24 Ottobre 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> I posti in ospedale sono in esaurimento, non esistono solo i malati covid. Con questi ultimi che stanno affollando gli ospedali si va verso il collasso.
> Ieri solo 57 in più in TI? Si, peccato che si viaggi su una media di circa 60 al giorno in più in TI, con questo ritmo non si va oltre 25-30 giorni e le TI saranno collassate.
> 
> Fai dei ragionamenti Infantili che non leggono la realtà, devi aprire la mente e spalancare gli occhi.
> ...



Lasciali scannarsi e dimenarsi, purtroppo é cosi, non si riesce a ragionare.
Se non la pensi che il lockdown è una cosa criminale e che l’Italia e il peggior paese del mondo nell affrontare la pandemia sei matto, sei un servo, sei da bastonare. 

L opinione rivoluzionaria sulla questione poi cambia quando tu o i tuoi parenti o amici lo beccano in forma sintomatica

Tornando on topic, di che ci meravigliamo dato lo status delle T.I.?

Spero sia un lockdown non totale ma solo serale/notturno.. a sto punto si spera non sia il peggio.

Speriamo vengano tutelate piu attivita possibili


----------



## sacchino (24 Ottobre 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> * conferenza stampa del premier conte alle 20.30 in diretta tv*



Che due cog....ni


----------



## Ringhio8 (24 Ottobre 2020)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Che due cog....ni



Autoerotismo per 20 minuti e poi giu a dirci che dobbiamo fare sacrifici.


----------



## cris (24 Ottobre 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> * conferenza stampa del premier conte alle 20.30 in diretta tv*



Posticiperà 200 volte l’orario come al solito


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (24 Ottobre 2020)

Siamo tutti menomati mentali che non riescono a capire che se si riempissero le TI sarebbe un disastro? Ma per piacere, è ovvio che sappiamo questa cosa, non scherziamo.
Ci avete rotto le palle a livelli esagerati voi pro Conte e i media, su questa maledetta seconda ondata.... Che diavolo hanno fatto al governo per affrontare in maniera migliore questa ondata o pseudo tale? Nulla. È questa la cosa che fa rabbia.
Le palestre vanno lasciate aperte... Prima di tutto andavano chiuso le scuole e sistemati i mezzi pubblici. Partono dalla coda, pensando di sistemare la testa. Assurdo.
E non venitemi a dire a me che io non aiuto o altro... Perché io ieri ho lasciato sull'unghia 350€ di abbonamento in palestra per 6 mesi. L'ho fatto per aiutare il titolare e per dimostrargli che io le palle le ho e sono cubiche. So benissimo che ci posso perdere tutti quei soldi, ma non mi importa, non sono un morto di fame e aiuto un amico, oltre che una bravissima persona. Aiuto io! Non il governo, non voi pro Conte.


----------



## hakaishin (24 Ottobre 2020)

cris ha scritto:


> Lasciali scannarsi e dimenarsi, purtroppo é cosi, non si riesce a ragionare.
> Se non la pensi che il lockdown è una cosa criminale e che l’Italia e il peggior paese del mondo nell affrontare la pandemia sei matto, sei un servo, sei da bastonare.
> 
> L opinione rivoluzionaria sulla questione poi cambia quando tu o i tuoi parenti o amici lo beccano in forma sintomatica
> ...



Pensa che i miei lo hanno avuto con sintomi e comunque la penso al contrario di te...


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Ottobre 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> * conferenza stampa del premier conte alle 20.30 in diretta tv*



Ohi ohi ohi.


----------



## smallball (24 Ottobre 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> * conferenza stampa del premier conte alle 20.30 in diretta tv*



Per ora ancora nulla


----------



## Andris (24 Ottobre 2020)

tanto,come sempre,viene tutto spifferato prima quindi possiamo evitare di rimettere la cena guardandolo

*"L'attività didattica ed educativa per il primo ciclo di istruzione - materna, elementari e medie - e per i servizi educativi per l'infanzia continuerà a svolgersi in presenza. 
Le scuole superiori adotteranno una Dad pari al 75% delle attività e dunque un 25% in presenza su tutto il territorio nazionale, uniformando le ordinanze regionali."*


senza parole


----------



## sacchino (24 Ottobre 2020)

Arriverà in ritardo come le straf.ghe


----------



## Andris (24 Ottobre 2020)

*"Sono sospese le attività di sale giochi, sale scommesse e sale bingo e casinò.
Sono sospesi gli spettacoli aperti al pubblico in sale teatrali, sale da concerto, sale cinematografiche e in altri spazi anche all'aperto"*


questi ci sono mai andati al cinema in queste settimane ?
SONO VUOTI

come fanno ad essere luoghi di contagio ?
io ho visto un film in sala da solo,uno con due pensionati,uno con tre amici
e ho girato tre cinema,non sempre lo stesso

misurano temperatura,ti devi disinfesttare le mani,devi avere mascherina in aree comuni,lasciare il numero e telefono per 14 giorni,biglietto non viene toccato,metri e metri di distanza tra spettatori

c'è più controllo al cinema che in parlamento probabilmente

pazzesco,affondano le attività senza cognizione.


----------



## cris (24 Ottobre 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Pensa che i miei lo hanno avuto con sintomi e comunque la penso al contrario di te...



Beh, fortunatamente ognuno puo aver la propria opinione


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (24 Ottobre 2020)

Il mentecatto non si è ancora fatto vivo. Che strano


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Ottobre 2020)

Su Rete 4 dicono posticipata a domani.

Come al solito appuntamento fisso prima o dopo la D'urso.


----------



## Andris (24 Ottobre 2020)

*"A decorrere dal 26 ottobre 2020, le attività dei servizi di ristorazione (fra cui bar, pub, ristoranti, gelaterie, pasticcerie) sono sospese la domenica e i giorni festivi; negli altri giorni sono consentite dalle ore 5.00 fino alle 18.00
Dopo le 18 è vietato il consumo di cibi e bevande nei luoghi pubblici e aperti al pubblico mentre è consentita la ristorazione con consegna a domicilio nel rispetto delle norme igienico-sanitaria. 
E' consentita fino alle ore 24,00 la ristorazione con asporto, con divieto di consumazione sul posto o nelle adiacenze"*

per non far uscire di casa la gente quando non lavora chiude tutto,così non lavorano neanche quelli che vivono delle spese fatte nei giorni liberi di tutti gli altri
geniale speranza.

dalla settimana prossima i pasticcini li compro sabato e li tengo in frigo fino alla domenica a pranzo decongelati.
se non fosse vero ci sarebbe da ridere.


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Ottobre 2020)

Ha parlato il grande statista?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Ottobre 2020)

*Conte rinvia la conferenza su richiesta delle regioni.

Toti si fa portavoce: "La bozza è stata mandata in giro senza consultarci o darci il tempo di valutarla."*


----------



## hakaishin (24 Ottobre 2020)

cris ha scritto:


> Beh, fortunatamente ognuno puo aver la propria opinione



Insomma 
Per adesso forse


----------



## Andris (24 Ottobre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Conte rinvia la conferenza su richiesta delle regioni.
> 
> Toti si fa portavoce: "La bozza è stata mandata in giro senza consultarci o darci il tempo di valutarla."*



e dov'è la novità ?
Casalino lo fa il 90% delle volte
ogni dpcm per lui è un orgasmo anale


pronostico personale:

unico margine è per mobilità tra regioni e orario chiusura attività ristorazione se 18 o dopo
resto verrà confermato


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (24 Ottobre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> *"A decorrere dal 26 ottobre 2020, le attività dei servizi di ristorazione (fra cui bar, pub, ristoranti, gelaterie, pasticcerie) sono sospese la domenica e i giorni festivi; negli altri giorni sono consentite dalle ore 5.00 fino alle 18.00
> Dopo le 18 è vietato il consumo di cibi e bevande nei luoghi pubblici e aperti al pubblico mentre è consentita la ristorazione con consegna a domicilio nel rispetto delle norme igienico-sanitaria.
> E' consentita fino alle ore 24,00 la ristorazione con asporto, con divieto di consumazione sul posto o nelle adiacenze"*
> 
> ...



Tutto ciò è assurdo.

Meglio che raddoppino le scorte sti maledetti infami. Ne vedremo delle belle.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Ottobre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> e dov'è la novità ?
> 
> Casalino lo fa il 90% delle volte



Metodo risaputo, tasta il polso della gente e dei consensi, valuta le reazioni, per poi mandare in diretta il premier con le parole giuste.
Squallido personaggio Vasellino, che cura solo l'immagine e i consensi del premier.


----------



## danjr (24 Ottobre 2020)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Quindi, per ricapitolare: Posso andare a pranzo al Ristorante perché è sicuro, ma non posso andarci la sera perché dopo le 18/20 non è più sicuro, non posso andare più nelle palestre che hanno speso tempo e denaro a cercare di seguire tutti gli standard imposti dall'ISS e che hanno ricevuto (giusto lo scorso weekend) un ultimatum di mettersi nuovamente "a norma" con le nuove disposizioni.
> Però, nel frattempo, la scuola va avanti e anche il traffico sui mezzi pubblici, abbiamo una ministra dell'Istruzione che piuttosto di ammettere di aver toppato (passando tutta l'estate appresso ai banchi con le rotelle) farebbe infettare milioni di alunni.
> I pronti soccorso sono strapieni perchè la gente, terrorizzata dai politici e dai media, con 2 linee di febbre corre in ospedale piuttosto che curarsi a casa.
> E per concludere la tanto amata APP immuni:
> ...


Con le palestre chiuse il problema è risolto! Grazie governo


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (24 Ottobre 2020)

Dato che armi non possiamo tenerne la gente si sta per buttare tutta in corsi di arti marziali quindi li chiudono.


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Ottobre 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Dato che armi non possiamo tenerne la gente si sta per buttare tutta in corsi di arti marziali quindi li chiudono.



Mi sto sentendo male


----------



## gabri65 (24 Ottobre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Metodo risaputo, tasta il polso della gente e dei consensi, valuta le reazioni, per poi mandare in diretta il premier con le parole giuste.
> Squallido personaggio Vasellino, che cura solo l'immagine e i consensi del premier.



Stanno ancora leggendo i post di MW.


----------

